
How the Brain Can Handle So Much Data: Visual Categorization WithRandom Projection [pdf] - espeed
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~vempala/papers/categorization.pdf
======
brudgers
Paper title is: Visual Categorization with Random Projection

